# Old Mono



## dicklaxt

I have several different line weights by and from different manufacturers , some still in unopened boxes and some on spools. It could be as old as 12-15 years but at least 7-8 years. It has been bag or tackle box stored in a closet or garage(basically no UV exposure).Do I use irt or leave it for my heirs..............is it any good or do I recycle it???

dick


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

strip the top off a few yards and use it, you will be fine


----------



## dicklaxt

thanks got it,if the line breaks and my wife looses a 6# trout I'm going to send her your name LOL

thanks dick


----------



## That Robbie Guy

To me, mono is cheap enough that I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## SurfRunner

I have a spool of ande that I have had for almost 30 years that has been in the garage here and there....It is still good! No joke! Mono doesn't go bad if you keep it away from chemicals and the sun.


----------



## troutless

Good info. Surfrunner, I have several more like 6-8 spools that are at least 5+ years old, most of them are Ande


----------

